
Police identify headless torso as that of missing journalist Kim Wall - mhb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2017/08/21/a-man-accused-of-killing-a-journalist-on-his-private-submarine-buried-her-at-sea-police-say/
======
CarolineW
Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15078770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15078770)

~~~
mhb
Thanks. Should have known.

